# Shrimp Tank Pictures



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I got bored after watching the UFC and so I took some pictures.Sorry about the green hue to alot of the shots. The overcover in that area is pretty heavy. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shoots David....love your crown.

Keep us posted on the eggs development  !!!


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Nice shoots David....love your crown.
> 
> Keep us posted on the eggs development  !!!


Thanks Alex =)

Actually I had a berried female that died ~10 days ago and I successfully hatched them artificially. 16/16 =P.

I have a question to all. I am quite the newbie to CRS, and even planted tanks... would people like a newbie's insight into CRS tanks, and raising fry? Would someone out there find it helpful?


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

dchow said:


> Thanks Alex =)
> 
> Actually I had a berried female that died ~10 days ago and I successfully hatched them artificially. 16/16 =P.
> 
> I have a question to all. I am quite the newbie to CRS, and even planted tanks... would people like a newbie's insight into CRS tanks, and raising fry? Would someone out there find it helpful?


ye definitely! There is no such thing as too much info... Just make sure you accurately depict what's going on in your tank. Nice shrimp btw


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

*Shrimplets!*

Can you spot both? =p


----------

